# Element hinzufügen



## Samson_Miller (28. Nov 2006)

Ich möchte gern mein xml dokument erweitern, momentan sieht es folgendermaßen aus:


```
<element>
  <user>
    <firstname>
    <lastname>
  </user>
  <some other tags>
</element>
```

Und dieser Element Tag soll nun um einen weiteren user Tag erweitert werden, also so:


```
<element>
  <user>
    <firstname>
    <lastname>
  </user>
  <user>
    <firstname>
    <lastname>
  </user>
  <some other tags>
</element>
```

wenn ich den Parent nehme (also Element) und daran das Kind hänge, dann hängt das neue Kind ganz am Ende, also hinter dem Tag <some other Tags>, das möchte ich aber nicht. Wie kann ich das neue Tag denn an eine bestimmte stelle, nämlich direkt hinter dem <user> tag schreiben?


----------



## clemson (28. Nov 2006)

mit welcher technologie arbeitest du denn? bzw. ist es möglich jdom zu verwenden??


----------



## Samson_Miller (28. Nov 2006)

ich arbeite mit jdom, aber ich habs schon so hinbekomme, wie ich es haben möchte, trotzdem danke


----------

